# Windows Server 2012 : Access Denied. Contact your Administrator



## zhyrish4ever (Jul 3, 2014)

I am using Windows 2012. I create a share folder name storage, Inside the share folder there is an account folder (Once I create an account it will auto create a folder inside the share folder). I create a group of all the user name: employee. and add this to storage share permission. I have username: john.doe and jane.doe with corresponding folder john.doe and jane.doe inside the share storage folder. Both of the account can access the storage share folder by Employee group that have Ready Only Share Permission. John account can access his folder name john.doe. He was able to read,create,delete and write because I give john account a full permission on his own folder ( Security and Auditing Full Permission.). However, when john tried to save the open file from his folder it gives him a message of "Access Denied. Contact your administrator." For now I have to tell them to save the open file(from the server) to the My documents folder (PC) and then transfer it again to server folder(John.doe folder). Can somebody help me on how can I allow my user to be able to save the open file from the server without doing the long method. Thank you in Advance!


----------

